# Twins Pitching!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Why is it that everyone thinks that pitching is our strong point?? With guys like Loshe and Radke.........Why not package these ywo guys and some minor leaguers and get a big bat and get a left handed reliever and then move Liriano (sp?) into the starting lineup!!!

It is time to move some of the dead weight!!! The summer is too short to waste it listening to the White Sox thump us 18 times!!!!! uke:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Loshe maybe, but radke? No. Radke is an above average major league pitcher. He would get 15-17 wins a year if they would give him some run support. I do not know the exact figures, but his run support in the last 5 years has been awful.

two guys i think they need to keep an i on are Jesse Crain and Carlos Silva. Crain has strikeout fever. Instead of throwing 92-93 with movment he is throuwing 95-96 and his FB is flat. Major league hitters can hit that.

I think the same can be said about Silva. Whats up with him trying to throw 94mph? Why is he not throwing his sinker or the basically the pitch that made him a good prospect a couple years ago? :roll:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Well said Norm70 I couldn't agree more, Radke never gets any run support, and being that Radke is nearing the end of his carrer, the Twins might not get much for him anyways


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't thing the Tigers think the twins have strong pitching. 33-1, you have got to be kidding. Maybe they should have been contracted.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> No. Radke is an above average major league pitcher.


Still sticking to your story Norm????

Radke is flat out horrible right now as is Silva. What an embarrassment!!! I know that the Togers are improved from last year but that was a joke!!! uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yep its only april.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What a piss poor weekend all around for the Twins.

Liriano needs to be moved up into the SR. He's a stud-rock pitcher who should be starting.

What about Kenny Rogers? He worked the Twins over GOOD yesterday. I just had to pick him up for my fantasy league after listening to him pitch yesterday retired 18 in a row. Yikes!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They won't do anything for another 30 days or so.If they are still in this situation then....look for them to dump Radke,Hunter,Loshe,and Stewart.....over $30 mil in salary....and go with younger players.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yup, as PA and Dubay said this am, if they are getting rocked in another month, look for them to blow this whole thing up and start over!!!! One step forward and two steps back. Someone else can pay the 240 hitters the big $$$$$$$.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

DJ, Ru listening on 1280 the ticket over there in fargo?
I wish i could have that on all day in classroom, but alas i suppose i have to teach something.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yup.......On in my office all morning long, When I am not busy!!!!!! :wink:


----------

